# [FINAL] thegreatsquares's thegreatgamegiveaway



## xHassassin

Are you giving(shipping) these to us or are you just giving a CD key?

Nothing good I particularly want except for Demigod....


----------



## Sheehanigans

Lets get this going.


----------



## dralb

I'm helping. I'm a helper.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Would like to get my hands on Dirt 2!


----------



## awaizy

lol, congrats, gibsonnova


----------



## sailerboy

Keeping this going

My hand is getting tired from all the f5s


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in for dirt


----------



## xHassassin

This is no fair... I have to leave in awhile.









Get 80 posts fast.


----------



## sailerboy

60 - Tom Clancy: HAWX

W00T I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:Can i change it to 25 - World of Goo Please?

EDIT:OIC, i have to use the one that is 10. Could i still get 25?


----------



## JTD92

Damn..


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in for hawx 60?


----------



## Arbiter419

I like Dirt.


----------



## JTD92

Yay so Quake Wars?


----------



## xHassassin

Who will have the balls to make another post?

Oh that's right, you're all snipers.


----------



## coffeejunky

Ah well. Still up for prince of persia, HAWX or Dirt2.


----------



## Nalty

Rolling!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in for everything


----------



## xHassassin

This isn't going to work out.









Apparently not... It seems I have won Thief II, the only game Yahtzee doesn't know how to criticize.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

how?!


----------



## Speedma11229

So people post till the permalink count gets to a multiple of 5? And then that person wins?


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

damn it!! just one off


----------



## mth91

in


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in WURLD OF GOO IS MINE!


----------



## Capwn

THis looks fun.


----------



## coffeejunky

Next....


----------



## xHassassin

Can you win more than 1 game?


----------



## Argorn5757

good giveaway!


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Would like to get my hands on Dirt 2!


me too; good thing u just won!

EDIT:
OMG ARGORN U BUMPED ME TO POST #30!! 
AND I REFRESHED LIKE 8 TIMES BEFOREHAND!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Can you win more than 1 game?


no; 1 game only, and don't post in thread after that

EDIT: NICE; someone must've posted again, so I'm ready for that Dirt2 now!


----------



## xHassassin

You guys are too fast.


----------



## Argorn5757

Lets go!


----------



## prosser13

Roll roll roll your boat!


----------



## Argorn5757

gently down the stream


----------



## xHassassin

C-C-C-Combo Breakar


----------



## Argorn5757

have fun in vegas!


----------



## prosser13

Permalink post number is a forum wide thing, not just this thread. Find it by clicking permalink and looking at the number at the end of the URL.

Another sneaky post by me.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*


have fun in vegas!


Omg wat, someone's post got deleted. Now you're #35.


----------



## Argorn5757

???? WTH who deleted the post =/


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Omg wat, someone's post got deleted. Now you're #35.










You're looking at the wrong post number.


----------



## xHassassin

Mieh, COH is nice.
Also, I don't think he means permalink as in post781607 or something, just the post # in the thread.


----------



## Argorn5757

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Permalink post number is a forum wide thing, not just this thread. Find it by clicking permalink and looking at the number at the end of the URL.

Another sneaky post by me.


ermmm what?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*


???? WTH who deleted the post =/


This is post with a permalink ending in 10.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


This is post with a permalink ending in 10.


Yeah but if you do it like that you're going to have repeats, and won't be going by 05, 10, etc.

I think the OP just meant post #.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

maybe ill get lucky

ack one off lol


----------



## xHassassin

Or not.









Mieh, I'm out.. Demigod should've been earlier on the list. Same with DiRT2.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Yeah but if you do it like that you're going to have repeats, and won't be going by 05, 10, etc.

I think the OP just meant post #.


So what if you won't be going for 05, 10, that way people will just wait to post at the right time - with permalink it's random.

I'm guessing once a game is gone, is gone.

As a note:

"One prize per OCN member. If you win, donâ€™t try to win again. Also, if you won, donâ€™t post to bump.[â€¦ so basically, if youâ€™ve won, then donâ€™t post after that.]"

You've already won, so might be best to follow the rules.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


So what if you won't be going for 05, 10, that way people will just wait to post at the right time - with permalink it's random.

I'm guessing once a game is gone, is gone.

As a note:

"One prize per OCN member. If you win, don't try to win again. Also, if you won, don't post to bump.[&#8230; so basically, if you've won, then don't post after that.]"

You've already won, so might be best to follow the rules.


Oh bleh, didn't see that.










Crapp....


----------



## coffeejunky

...and disorganisation reigns.


----------



## prosser13

Bleh, all these posts and not one game, how ironic. I'll pack it in, not my day.


----------



## dralb

back


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Oh bleh, didn't see that.










Crapp....


stop posting already

keeping track; this is POST #51


----------



## DaMirrorLink

yea, i know what you mean prosser lol

Edit: Grats dralb!


----------



## W4LNUT5

True story bro


----------



## dralb

capital

edit: Sorry for posting after I won. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## prosser13

Maybe one for luck?


----------



## W4LNUT5

dralb, you won already







on post 50


----------



## coffeejunky

All after HAWX eh?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Nah, whatever falls into my hands, if anything

Edit: Ooo, suspense. Who will post 59 and fail, so someone can win? lolz


----------



## Shroud

Woooooo Doggy! Gogogogogo


----------



## coffeejunky

Cool story bro
EDIT: Yayz.


----------



## Speedma11229

in?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

lol, wow, everyones really greedy right now, all waiting till its the 2nd to last and not posting then when someone does they just spam it


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


lol, wow, everyones really greedy right now, all waiting till its the 2nd to last and not posting then when someone does they just spam it










luck of the post. spam is tasty


----------



## oliverw92

Lets have a go


----------



## Shroud

Its like ebay sniping!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Lol congrats Shroud


----------



## DaMirrorLink

exactly lol


----------



## W4LNUT5

Wooo ebay sniping


----------



## oliverw92

Win?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

maybe

Edit: hurrah!


----------



## oliverw92

I have to say these comps are epic


----------



## W4LNUT5

ahhhh

nope, nothing. not even a titter


----------



## oliverw92

Lol fishing synonms


----------



## W4LNUT5

Need me some Mt. Dew for this

go go go


----------



## oliverw92

Win!


----------



## W4LNUT5

The suspense. no posts for 2 min now. rofl


----------



## oliverw92

Oh i'm such a noob, i didn't realise it was US only...


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


The suspense. no posts for 2 min now. rofl


Permalink ending in 95, congrats.


----------



## Mebby

Sounds like a good comp.


----------



## Contagion

WIn
Fallout 3!


----------



## getbigtony

i want dirt2!


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## GapTroll

i dont want demigod

edit: SOMEONE TAKE IT!


----------



## tom.slick

next person gets demigod


----------



## biatchi

me maybe


----------



## W4LNUT5

really


----------



## GapTroll

grats


----------



## TnB= Gir

Here's hoping.


----------



## W4LNUT5

try again


----------



## TnB= Gir

Red faction!


----------



## GapTroll

nope


----------



## tom.slick

fun game and keep people coming back


----------



## GapTroll

i do like jack black....


----------



## awaizy

95 get!


----------



## GapTroll

200th post!

edit: DOUBLE KILL


----------



## awaizy

oops.


----------



## TnB= Gir

EDIT: woops. Disregard please.


----------



## getbigtony

i want dirt 2!!


----------



## GapTroll

so...everyone's waiting for dirt 2 then?


----------



## awaizy

maybe 100


----------



## computeruler

win
wooooot #100!


----------



## getbigtony

Omg lucky u!


----------



## sailerboy

Tis over


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
win

Congrats dude on Dirt 2.
Thats the last of them.
GJ everyone.
I got me Fallout 3


----------



## getbigtony

man i was 3 seconds too early on post 98!
thanks OP for such great giveaway!


----------



## thegreatsquare

and DONE 1


----------



## computeruler

I IZ SO EXCITED!!! I never won anything here before! OMG ME EXTATIC!


----------



## getbigtony

and i didnt win anything cuz of post deletion =(


----------



## Shroud

Congrats to everyone, that was pretty badass and I managed Clive Barker’s Jericho!


----------



## tK FuRY

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I IZ SO EXCITED!!! I never won anything here before! OMG ME EXTATIC!

Why is your post now 101?


----------



## Argorn5757

me thinks awaizy won


----------



## awaizy

idk, I think me and him posted at the exact same time.
Weird..

*edit*

yeah refreshed a couple of times, I'm marked as 100th post.
But somehow I posted as 101 too? As far as I know, I only pressed submit post once.

Whatever, we'll let OP decide.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Why is your post now 101?

I know!! ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MINE WAS #100!!!!
WHY DID IT CHANGE
RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEE


















































this is so not fair!!! MINE WAS 100! IT CHANGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Argorn5757

congrats on winning dirt 2 awaizy


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
idk, I think me and him posted at the exact same time.
Weird..

Well thats weird.
Cuz at first it said him, then it said you were post 100.
haha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I know!! ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MINE WAS #100!!!!
WHY DID IT CHANGE
RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEE

Yours is 100 again.


----------



## W4LNUT5

ita back to computerruler as post #100. . . weird


----------



## GapTroll

Great giveaways! thanks for the fun guys


----------



## computeruler

wait it doesnt matter! awaizy posted 2s! I win!
edit: screenshot proof


----------



## Arbiter419

Dirt?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I know!! ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MINE WAS #100!!!!
WHY DID IT CHANGE
RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEE


















































this is so not fair!!! MINE WAS 100! IT CHANGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Simmer down nah. The rage gods have granted you post #100 again. They must have done it for the lulz


----------



## computeruler

wow that was so weird


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Simmer down nah. The rage gods have granted you post #100 again. They must have done it for the lulz

Such an epic statement.
Debating whether or not to sig it..


----------



## awaizy

Is there any way for the mods to check like the timing? Oh well, congrats computeruler!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Errm. its showing the other way again. They must use multiple servers or something.

I'm tellin ya, its those Rage Gods. . . Quickly now, appease the Gods! Rage again!


----------



## computeruler

I has proofs! Anyways its going in my sig!


----------



## awaizy

Yeah it's changing. http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post100.html
That link shows my post for some reason.. wow, we really messed up with the servers computeruler hah.


----------



## computeruler

wow thats weird. Mine was 100 first


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
wow thats weird. Mine was 100 first









I vouch for this.
His was.


----------



## awaizy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
wow thats weird. Mine was 100 first









On the contrary, my dear friend, mine was shown at 100 before yours, and after I refreshed the page after I had finished posting. But then after that, mine was bumped up to 101.


----------



## DraganUS

:d


----------



## prosser13

Seems to have settled on computeruler - I vote for a RANDOMIZER-OFF!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
On the contrary, my dear friend, mine was shown at 100 before yours, and after I refreshed the page after I had finished posting. But then after that, mine was bumped up to 101.










Whoa! He really did whiten up. Was it all those skin chemical peels?

Sorry for the off-topicness (and its not meant as any sort of a racist comment)


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Seems to have settled on computeruler - I vote for a RANDOMIZER-OFF!

Prosser, why is it doing this? Why?


----------



## awaizy

Haha, yeah OP chose computeruler.
Congrats dude.


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Mieh, COH is nice.
Also, I don't think he means permalink as in post781607 or something, just the post # in the thread.

Aww. I really wanted that game.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
Haha, yeah OP chose computeruler.
Congrats dude.

I'm sorry awaizy.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
Haha, yeah OP chose computeruler.
Congrats dude.

Grats for confusing the forum. Shame you didn't win, but that's teh first time I've seen anything like that happen.


----------



## awaizy

Is there any way for the mods to see like exactly what time teh posts were posted? That should clear things up.


----------



## getbigtony

how did the posts get deleted? i was a temporary winner
made me feel good, but upset as well


----------



## awaizy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getbigtony* 
how did the posts get deleted? i was a temporary winner
made me feel good, but upset as well

You and me, both.


----------



## computeruler

aww Im sorry. But teh ocn server has decided on me first


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
You and me, both.









After i posted and refreshed, i saw yours first(100th), refreshed again and it jumped down(101st) :-/ weird stuff


----------



## prosser13

No posts were deleted, they rearranged themselves =s


----------



## Danker16

what is thisss i do not understanddd


----------



## prosser13

OCN does indeed use multiple servers to my knowledge - I'm guessing the posts were made at exactly the same time?


----------



## GapTroll

They are still switching!! I just went back to it and they flip flopped, then I refreshed and they went again!
Possibly they were posted at the exact same time?!! lol


----------



## awaizy

Does this still link to my post?
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post100.html
and what about this one?
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post101.html

*edit*

lmao, both link to mine for me. So, quite technically, back2back post, violated the rules, thus computeruler wins?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
Does this still link to my post?
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post100.html
and what about this one?
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post101.html

What the... They both do


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'm waiting to see what happens on item 75. I was 74 and 76, and then the guy realized this was USA only (He was UK).


----------



## computeruler

wow... now thats weird


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
Does this still link to my post?
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post100.html
and what about this one?
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post101.html

*edit*

lmao, both link to mine for me. So, quite technically, back2back post, violated the rules, thus computeruler wins?

But you didn't back to back to land on that number, you back2backed off it.


----------



## getbigtony

http://www.overclock.net/7831551-post30.html
yea i was post 30 so i kept editing the post so i wouldn't post again after that!


----------



## awaizy

Doesn't matter, OP PM'd me and said that he sent computeruler the key. Oh well, it was fun while the drama lasted.


----------



## computeruler

wow I feel stupid. I was wondering why it wasnt adding, then I realized that I cant play it till the 8th


----------



## GapTroll

for me....
http://www.overclock.net/7831995-post100.html
and
http://www.overclock.net/7831995-post101.html

I don't understand lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awaizy* 
Doesn't matter, OP PM'd me and said that he sent computeruler the key. Oh well, it was fun while the drama lasted.

Ahh oh well, felt like going Nancy Drew on this one, but I guess OP has final say.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GapTroll* 
for me....
http://www.overclock.net/7831995-post100.html
and
http://www.overclock.net/7831995-post101.html

I don't understand lol

They use 2 servers, so they compensate for each other when busy. Their requests were each met by a different server, and now we have an "Update Anomaly" as a DBA would refer to it. Happens


----------



## sailerboy

Methinks thats a flawed way of looking at it

http://www.overclock.net/7831995-pos...999999999.html


----------



## sailerboy

These are 2 you should be looking at
http://www.overclock.net/7831995-post100.html
http://www.overclock.net/7831994-post101.html

although the second one has a lower post number then the first


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sailerboy* 
Methinks thats a flawed way of looking at it

http://www.overclock.net/7831995-pos...999999999.html

How did you mess with that?

its over 9000 now, hehe


----------



## lithgroth007

Lets roll the dice.


----------



## computeruler

Wow thats weird. Awaizys links both are his posts, and everyone elses are mine...


----------



## computeruler

wow ok. So you click on the link, then change the number to w/e and then its the same post
http://www.overclock.net/7832484-post696969696969.html


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


wow ok. So you click on the link, then change the number to w/e and then its the same post
http://www.overclock.net/7832484-post696969696969.html


wow. that makes it pretty easy to cheat. but the permalink number must remain the same.


----------



## robertoburri

Im so in for Company of Heroes!


----------



## awaizy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertoburri*


Im so in for Company of Heroes!


Few posts too late, my friend.


----------



## DesertRat

So all I do is post and hope to roll a multiple of 5, and whatever post number I have that's the game I get regardless?

hmm...

rolling!

edit: 
7832594


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

moving this thing along


----------



## DesertRat

Let's roll!


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

TheDevilsWaffle
Yay!
Fallout 3 me, please! =D


----------



## awaizy

roll vat?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDevilsWaffle*


TheDevilsWaffle
Yay!
Fallout 3 me, please! =D


I see a yours ending in a 58 tho?

rolling again.


----------



## GapTroll

I think it's already over guys... there were 20 gifts, 1 each for every 5th poster.
There is no rolling or anything of the sort. Read the OP 
Nice try though


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

Lol! i guess i didn't understand that...reading again


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDevilsWaffle*


Lol! i guess i didn't understand that...reading again


NVM read it wrong, its 12 rep OR pre-june date


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


I think it's already over guys... there were 20 gifts, 1 each for every 5th poster.
There is no rolling or anything of the sort. Read the OP 
Nice try though











Quote:



To win a game your post needs to have a permalink with a multiple of 5 [5, 10, 15, 20, 25, etc.].


Wouldn't' that essentially be rolling considering your permalink is affected by all posts on all of OCN not just this thread?


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

it also said 
Quote:



or have a Join Date of June 2009 or earlier.


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Wouldn't' that essentially be rolling considering your permalink is affected by all posts on all of OCN not just this thread?


No you're not fully understanding it, it's the post #, not the permalink. You had to post and every 5th post (starting from 5) would win a game.

Edit: Maybe I'm just not explaining it well, I tried


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


No you're not fully understanding it, it's the post #, not the permalink. You had to post and every 5th post (starting from 5) would win a game.


are you sure you're understanding it? He *EXPLICITLY* says *permalink*. read the OP again mate.

Quote:



4 - HOW TO WIN:

If you look at the top right corner of my post you will see this:

Quote:
#1 (permalink)
To win a game *your post needs to have a permalink* with a multiple of 5 [5, 10, 15, 20, 25, etc.].

Each game is assigned a number in the list below. If your post is on that number that's the game you win.


----------



## Darkknight512

@$$$#@^%^&%^&@!$

permalinky!


----------



## DesertRat

'nuther try.


----------



## Darkknight512

Booga Wooga


----------



## W4LNUT5

This is what Prosser and I were debating

But if you look at the winners so far. . . it seems to be post # and not perma-link.

I had PM'd the OP with that very question, but no reply.


----------



## DesertRat

40 or 80 get


----------



## Darkknight512

Om nom nom nom nom nom nom, gingerbread OCN logo tastes so good


----------



## DesertRat

having yet another go.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

???


----------



## DesertRat

and another...


----------



## Darkknight512

Woot!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm misunderstanding something here, but oh well. I thought only multiples of 5 up to 100 were winners? Meh, others are posting so there must be something to be had still.


----------



## GapTroll

look at the people who have won,then look at what I said, there's your answer.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


look at the people who have won,then look at what I said, there's your answer.


To me that means all prizes would be already be won? permalinks are almost 200 now...last prize was 100? DesertRat just trying to trick people (me!) into posting or what?


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


To me that means all prizes would be already be won? permalinks are almost 200 now...last prize was 100?


Yessir, that is the way it's been going. People are coming in late and confusing others


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


look at the people who have won,then look at what I said, there's your answer.


Then OP is a very VERY poor rule setter, lol.

He explicitly states it's the perma link and not the thread post number, but then lists the thread post number as the winrars?

screw it, I don't need a new game I guess *sigh*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


Yessir, that is the way it's been going. People are coming in late and confusing others 


OP's rules state opposite of what the winners are, so F this thread.


----------



## GapTroll

he's referring to the number next to the permalink at the top of your post, not the link # of the permalink.


----------



## sailerboy

this is a freebe. The OP can do whatever the hell he wants


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GapTroll*


he's referring to the number next to the permalink at the top of your post, not the link # of the permalink.


Then why did he use the words "the permalink must be a multiple of 5" and not "the number to the left of the permalink must be a multiple of 5"

Oh well. OP's already made his decisions, guess he's just a really poor communicator.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sailerboy*


this is a freebe. The OP can do whatever the hell he wants


OP set rules, and then changed them mid-way w/o any sort of notification. regardless of whether anyone is really "hurt" by this, it's a arsehat thing to do.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


OP set rules, and then changed them mid-way w/o any sort of notification. regardless of whether anyone is really "hurt" by this, it's a arsehat thing to do.


You were here late, you missed out, tough - the OP can do what he likes. Don't go calling him names. If you look through the thread it was clear that he was going by the thread post number and not the permalink number and while it caused the confusion don't insult people because you missed out.


----------



## TnB= Gir

You got my name wrong, thegreatsquare, but that's alright.









Would you like us to PM you with our address, or will you be PM'ing us? Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## GapTroll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
You were here late, you missed out, tough - the OP can do what he likes. Don't go calling him names. If you look through the thread it was clear that he was going by the thread post number and not the permalink number and while it caused the confusion don't insult people because you missed out.

This,
I'd rep you if I could sir.

Congrats to all winners, and thanks for the fun greatsquare!


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*


Xhassannin and I are very lucky. He landed on 20 which got bumped to 19, bumped getbigtony off of 30 and is also on 40 and 45, though by what means I do not know. *This means he lacks important reading comprehension skills*, but gets the game he originally won and I get some games left over to fix this mess.










That stings bro. It stings.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


That stings bro. It stings.










The truth hurts sometimes my friend. It specifically stated in the rules how this should be played. If you won, you weren't supose to post again.

Great give a way, hats off to the OP!


----------



## BenRK

Wait, I don't get it, did I miss something? I don't see any rules and such... I was looking forward to this giveaway too... If it's still open, I'm in. If not, dang, I missed it...


----------



## JTD92

Can I trade Tomb Raider for something like Company of Heroes or Rainbow Six Vegas?


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Wait, I don't get it, did I miss something? I don't see any rules and such... I was looking forward to this giveaway too... If it's still open, I'm in. If not, dang, I missed it...


Seconded


----------



## JTD92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Wait, I don't get it, did I miss something? I don't see any rules and such... I was looking forward to this giveaway too... If it's still open, I'm in. If not, dang, I missed it...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrayNobleman*


Seconded










Yea you guys missed it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Wait, I don't get it, did I miss something? I don't see any rules and such... I was looking forward to this giveaway too... If it's still open, I'm in. If not, dang, I missed it...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrayNobleman*


Seconded










He edited the OP since the contest. It is in fact over guys.


----------



## kaxel

20, Company of heroes.


----------



## thedarkknight

rainbow 6 for me!


----------



## BenRK

Well that sucks. He could have extended it a day at least to give people more time to see it.

This freebie missed by either poor planning on OPs part, or the OP not really wanting a lot of people to see this.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Well that sucks. He could have extended it a day at least to give people more time to see it.

This freebie missed by either poor planning on OPs part, or the OP not really wanting a lot of people to see this.










It was going to last as long as it took to hit post #100. The more people interested, the faster it would go. Its no fault of the OP. You missed out, big deal. Let the thread die already


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Well that sucks. He could have extended it a day at least to give people more time to see it.

This freebie missed by either poor planning on OPs part, or the OP not really wanting a lot of people to see this.










I did the best I could.

I posted when I was doing this in my sig 3-4 days prior to the contest. It is still there for the moment.

I even gave away two games about two weeks ago asking people for input on how to run this give away. This, here. Not a lot of people contributed more than an interest in getting a game.

I did expect the game to last longer than it did, but I can't help that it took just under two hours. I had no control over the pace of others posting.

*THE GOOD NEWS.*

Due to a good amount of winners being ineligible because they were not from the US and one winner not reading the rules and winning his original game and three others that now have no claim, I have enough for 2nd round of this contest. Not as many games, but some good ones.

So it looks like this contest will be run over two days. I'm not sure when because I had some bad family news today that hasn't played out. I will try to do it this month though.

Keep an eye on my sig.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare* 
I had some bad family news today that hasn't played out.

My apologies for all of this mess being compacted upon your bad news. I hope all is well.


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


He edited the OP since the contest. It is in fact over guys.


Thanks for the info.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*


I did the best I could.

I posted when I was doing this in my sig 3-4 days prior to the contest. It is still there for the moment.

I even gave away two games about two weeks ago asking people for input on how to run this give away. This, here. Not a lot of people contributed more than an interest in getting a game.

I did expect the game to last longer than it did, but I can't help that it took just under two hours. I had no control over the pace of others posting.

*THE GOOD NEWS.*

Due to a good amount of winners being ineligible because they were not from the US and one winner not reading the rules and winning his original game and three others that now have no claim, I have enough for 2nd round of this contest. Not as many games, but some good ones.

So it looks like this contest will be run over two days. I'm not sure when because I had some bad family news today that hasn't played out. I will try to do it this month though.

Keep an eye on my sig.


You did well







Looking forward to the next contest!


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


My apologies for all of this mess being compacted upon your bad news. I hope all is well.










Thanks. My Aunt had a "massive stoke" last night and I have no idea if or when I'll need to go upstate or if I'll even be able to arrange time off.


----------



## thegreatsquare

A last BUMP to the top.


----------

